
ASK HN : Suggestions for ML/DL projects to solve business problems - Approximations
Can someone give me some suggestions for projects that use machine learning&#x2F;deep learning to solve business problems?<p>Background: I am a student in Operations Research (aka optimization) and I am learning ML&#x2F;DL on my own, I will graduate next year. My idea is to convince recruiters of my abilities by building a small portfolio with 2 or 3 projects that solve real-world business problems. I will deploy the models by making web&#x2F;mobile apps.
======
dhruvkar
I work with granite/marble slabs. Currently only people who are intimately
familiar with the industry and have seen many many slabs can differentiate and
remember the names of colors.

But there's no way for a consumer to know the name of the color. They often
come to us with a picture of a granite color wanting something similar.

An ML project would be to correctly identify a granite/marble color based on a
picture.

You can check out some colors here:
[https://www.stonelandinc.com/inventory/](https://www.stonelandinc.com/inventory/)

Note that there are 100s (1000s?) of granite/marble colors.

~~~
mailjenil
I have experience developing ML and DL applications. This sounds interesting.

Can you share more info or share email? Also, I can collaborate with Op to
ensure efforts are synchronized.

------
thinkingemote
The main thing with making small demo apps while still a student is the data.
You need to have a source of data you can use and apply whatever techniques
too.

Novel business problems are often still unsolved not because making a ML is
hard but because getting the data is hard.

So for your problems either use easy to get data and apply a new angle on it,
or spend some money on mechanical Turk etc to generate the data you need.

------
chwolfe
Optimizing marketing spend - you can show how a ML model will beat a
conventional past performance regression algorithm by increasing sales,
reducing cost, etc.

